# Breakfast Fritata



## lifesaver (Jun 3, 2012)

Just watched this and it looks and sounds really good and easy to make.



Breakfast Fritatta - YouTube


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you. I just lost my appitite


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jun 3, 2012)

I often make an egg scramble with veggies for breakfast or lunch.  It is similar to a fritatta, but no need to use the oven and I don't top it with ranch dressing (yuck!).  I just sauté veggies (any veggies you have in your refrigerator or garden) in olive oil, add beaten eggs, spices, salt, pepper and scramble.  Easy, delicious, and nutritious!


----------



## Addie (Jun 4, 2012)

For breafast? I would hold back on the garlic. Who wants to start the day out with garlic breath. And who has time time to make one in the morning before work? Great dish. Just not for breakfast. Your standard frittata with anything you have on hand.


----------

